# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Prosthetic arm 3D cover ?

## helixs

hello

i would like to know if is it possible to make 3D cover for my arm ? i already got some lycra cover and stuff but i would like to go on next level  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i got some skills on photoshop / illustrator stuff but nothing with 3D stuff and the shape is kind of complex arround the elbow so i don't know from where i can start... if you have any idea / advice

regards

1507857369.jpg

----------

